# Pleasant Hill Spillway Saugeye



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fished P-Hill this morning and this evening. Got there at around 0630 this morning and managed to catch 2 legally. Snagged 6-10 more. Had to go help collect sap for maple syrup so i bugged out. I went back down at around 1500 and fished until just after dark. Nothing but snagged fish. Water is back down and it seems to have given the fish lock jaw. Did see 2 caught.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

what are you using for bait? just a jig?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

have not been there in twenty yrs , do you still have to walk down the dam hill ?, used to catch white bass there when the dogwood trees bloomed. I could tell you a muskie story but its a long one.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> I could tell you a muskie story but its a long one.


Do tell. Winter has been a long one.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I was only throwing jigs. Green and chartreuse. Some other guys were throwing cranks and did catch 2 that i saw.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I will be down there tonight, hopefully they are hungry....
Fishing from about 3 until 7,


----------



## BigDog68 (Jan 1, 2009)

Has anyone fished Pleasant Hill Dam in the past few days ? If so, have any luck ?


----------



## BigDog68 (Jan 1, 2009)

ODNR3723 said:


> I was only throwing jigs. Green and chartreuse. Some other guys were throwing cranks and did catch 2 that i saw.



Hey ODNR3723, I see you live in Mount Vernon....My brother lives in Mount Vernon and is the district maintenance supervisor at walmart. He is also a member of the nafc ohio chapter. Do you work for ODNR ? How often do you get to Pleasant Hill dam ? I used to go there 2-3 times a week. The last time I went, got skunked....Thinking about trying it out in a couple days. Have a good one. BD


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> have not been there in twenty yrs , do you still have to walk down the dam hill ?, used to catch white bass there when the dogwood trees bloomed. I could tell you a muskie story but its a long one.


You can park by the covered bridge and walk up along the river to the spillway, if the big hill is too steep for you to handle.


----------



## BigDog68 (Jan 1, 2009)

You can also park on top of the dam on the north side the hill is not as steep as it is right beside the dam where the steps are. I have made that walk from the covered bridge many,many times over the past 20 some years and now if i do it, i'm too tired to fish by the time I get to the dam... LOL. Guess that comes along with getting older.


----------

